# Critique my Mustang!



## TristaJean (May 23, 2012)

Can anyone please give me a critique of my 17 year old mustang gelding? If you can give us some weaknesses AND strengths that would be ideal. 
I've spent the past 5 months trying to get him into shape and I think he's turned into a pretty fine horse. 
The pictures aren't the best, because he was more focused on eating than squaring up. :lol:
In the first picture he is on uneven ground, but it was the best picture I could get :-|


----------



## TristaJean (May 23, 2012)

anyone? o_o


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I like him. Good bone (don't you just love those mustangs and how hardy they are?), nice legs from what I can tell, nice short cannons in the front, well porportioned with good LS joint placement. I can't really say anything about his head/neck though because he's eating 

He also looks like he MIGHT be butt high to me, but it looks like he's on a downhill slope in that first picture?

Overall a very solid, very cute all-arounder type horse! Whats his name?


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Here's my go at it  
Pasterns are nice and short, cannons are a good length, he has good bone, his back legs are sickle-hocked. I'm not quite good enough to hazard more with these pictures... lol. I was thinking the same thing- he may be downhill a bit, but he's on uneven ground, so I'm guessing that he's level to very slightly downhill?
Overall I agree with Endiku, he's a very solid, sturdy boy. Love him!


----------



## TristaJean (May 23, 2012)

thank you!
His name is Arrow. 
he's made me fall in love with mustangs!
They're so hardy and easy to keep healthy, and they are so versatile and spirited. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

If you had said "critique my QH" , I'd a believed you. Very nice looking horse.


----------



## TristaJean (May 23, 2012)

He was sold to me as a Quarter Horse x Morgan, but I did research on his brands and it turned out he's a mustang from
the Navajo nations. 
I thought he was a QH until I found out otherwise! 
Thank you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

he is built almost exactly like my qh/arab cross. sturdy bone, a little chunky, shorter hip but still good, excellent hock angle, great pasterns, strong topline, powerful shoulders. honestly if he was a sooty palomino i would think you stole my horse! so of course I love him!


----------



## TristaJean (May 23, 2012)

Haha I promise that I didn't steal your horse and dye it so you wouldn't be onto me  haha

And thank you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TristaJean (May 23, 2012)

I'm adding a few more pictures


----------



## TristaJean (May 23, 2012)

oh gosh, and I know my bridle strap was twisted in that picture. I attached my bit and I put it on backwards and was too lazy to undo all that complicated knotting and twisting of the leather strips to fix it.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I just wanted to say I LOVE him! He looks so much like my BLM Mustang John! 

How tall is your guy? John is only 14.3 but BUILT. My friend used to say that he looks like an old-style Morgan. I think he looks like a shrunken down Belgian. :lol:

Anyway, my Mustang is the best horse I have ever owned. He is the most sensible, trustworthy horse. I can trust him to pack beginners safely. He's always looking out for me too. It's like he takes his job as trail horse very seriously! He is big boned and looks so much like your guy! Yayyy for Mustangs!

PS. I am surprised to see you are in WA. He is a long way from the Navajo Nation. That is closer to my neck of the woods!


----------



## Falicity (Jul 13, 2011)

trailhorserider, I LOVE your gelding... O.O

...just saying


----------



## TristaJean (May 23, 2012)

He's probably around 15 hands, but I've never taken a formal measurement so he might be smaller. 
Your boy looks like a great horse! Mustangs have such great personalities.  

Haha and yeah he is a far way from home! I wonder how he managed to make it all the way up here, and I feel bad that he had to leave all the hot and sunny weather for washingtons miserable rain. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AHiddenStar (Jan 6, 2012)

TristaJean, your horse is GORGEOUS! I'm a big softie when it comes to Mustangs, I just think they're incredible and so versatile.


----------



## TristaJean (May 23, 2012)

Thank you so much!  
I love finding other mustang lovers! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

TristaJean said:


> I'm adding a few more pictures


I love his face- so gentle. I've always loved the faces of mustangs, lol. He looks like an amazing horse to work with.


----------



## TristaJean (May 23, 2012)

He's incredibly patient and gentle 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## coon (May 25, 2012)

Sorry, no further critique, but I just had to ask-
I swear I've seen you around! You don't happen to be westside Oly, or Evergreen area, do you?
Feel free to PM if you would prefer.
Arrow is gorgeous by the way.


----------



## TristaJean (May 23, 2012)

You probably have!
I frequent West Oly all the time haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Beautiful. I love how thick he looks. Very Quarter Horse-y.


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm no expert on these things, but I will say that he looks like you could walk through fire with him. Built like a tank.


----------



## TristaJean (May 23, 2012)

Thank you!
He's come a very long way since I first got him. You can hardly even tell he's the same horse. 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveMyBandido (Jul 2, 2012)

This is Bandido...my mustang off of Navajo land. He is the most loving, curious, solid, and trusting horse that I have ever had...


----------



## TristaJean (May 23, 2012)

Wow, Bandido is gorgeous! :-o


----------



## LoveMyBandido (Jul 2, 2012)

TristaJean said:


> Wow, Bandido is gorgeous! :-o


Thank you! I ADORE him


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

This is a really nice horse. While he may be a mustang.. it is very likely a Quarterhorse stud or mare was in the bunch when this horse was conceived. It is not uncommon for this to happen, especially where horses are kept on open range. 

He has a bit of an over straight hind leg, and his body is a bit long but he is a solid individual and, if he is still working sound at age 17 that is all the conformation critique he needs. He has spoken for himself!


----------



## TristaJean (May 23, 2012)

I've done some research on mustangs from the Navajo areas and it mentioned quarter horses and thoroughbreds being introduced to the herds to help improve the quality of the horses 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

